# Cheap Kitchen Cabinets



## Beer Belly (Dec 12, 2013)

We just did Windows and Siding on our house, had a majority of the inside painted, and now the Kitchen really looks dated (1978). We are looking to do cheap Cabinets to get us thru the next 5 years, then see where we stand with finances. It's just the Wife and I, so it's not like we have little ones who may slam the doors and such, so hopefully our timeline (5 years) won't be an issue. We are looking at Home Depot, and Lowes base Cabinets....Hickory to be specific.....they look decent, but was wondering if anyone here has any real world experience with these....also, I will be doing the install. Thanks


----------



## Ehouse (Dec 12, 2013)

The HD and Lowe's base cabs. are so common that they're a perfect craigslist score.  I just did a small kitchen for around $200 including sink, countertop and upper and lower cabs.  Write down your measurements and start looking.  You might find a whole kitchen and only have to buy (or eliminate) 1 or 2 cabs. to make it fit.  You can also put new doors on unmatched sets as the casings are much the same.  On that note, just put new doors on your existing cabs, they're probably better made than what you can buy today.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 12, 2013)

Lowes and HD cabinets are overpriced IMO. Look for  a Discount Home Improvement store in your area selling those Oak cabinets that you assemble.  They are a fraction of the cost of HD and Lowes cabinets. Quite higher quality for the price as they are all wood(solid wood fronts and plywood sides and backs -no flake or particle board. Main reason they are cheap is the shipping cost is greatly reduced as they are shipped in flat sections rather than assembled and full size and also they come from china.  Its all cam locks so all you need is screwdriver,takes about 10-15 minutes each to assemble.Same as those entertainment centers for your living room.(WHich take a lot longer to assemble)You can add additional strength by gluing while assembling them.I have never glued them and have had very good results. I put them in all my rentals and houses that i sell. Been using these for about 15 years.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 12, 2013)

When my wife and I re-did our kitchen we looked at everything from the big box store to folks selling cabinets. Ended up traveling south to NH to get cabinets at Cabinets to Go. As Seasoned Oak said, they were all wood with no particle board. Not high end, but honestly for the price the quality is pretty good. One box was also damaged in shipping . . . company ended up shipping a replacement cabinet which arrived within a few days. Overal, we're quite happy with the look, feel and expense.


----------



## stee6043 (Dec 12, 2013)

When I was looking for some lower cost cabinets I found Menards to have a much better selection and better pricing than HD or Lowes.  For whatever that's worth...


----------



## mass_burner (Dec 12, 2013)

What's dated about them? Style? Finish?


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 12, 2013)

mass_burner said:


> What's dated about them? Style? Finish?


The door style is outdated, they are painted (many coats), and they originally had a dark stain by the looks of the inside of the cabinets (dark Brown Stain)...and we like the look of Natural wood. It's a small 11x11 Kitchen, and so far we are looking at quotes from HD and Lowes of about $2,500- $3,000 for Cabinets....it's in our price range for a quick, updated look. It was either side the house, or do the Kitchen right....decided to do the Siding and Windows, and do what we can with the Kitchen


----------



## mass_burner (Dec 12, 2013)

If they're a standard size door, maybe just buy new doors. Another option, wait for it....IKEA. How close are you to New Haven?


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 12, 2013)

mass_burner said:


> If they're a standard size door, maybe just buy new doors. Another option, wait for it....IKEA. How close are you to New Haven?


Not far from New Haven....I think. The boxes are in good shape, it's what's under the paint we don't like, and the interior Stain is ...well....EWWW!!. I have had one other person mention Ikea, the Wife looked online, and said they are over budget ($3,000)


----------



## mrjohneel (Dec 12, 2013)

My neighbors got an attractive and relatively inexpensive series of cabinets from IKEA -- yes, IKEA. I do some woodworking and built my own kitchen cabinets with quartersawn white oak. I've looked at the joinery and construction of the IKEA cabinets and I think they're well made.  It may be worth your while to take a drive to an IKEA if there's not one near you to check it out. They're cheaper than HD and Lowes. Good luck.


----------



## mrjohneel (Dec 12, 2013)

Massburner, I was writing while you were posting. It's funny that we both thought ... "Wait for It" and "yes...." IKEA can surprise you sometimes.


----------



## ironpony (Dec 12, 2013)

Not  sure if you are looking at in store stock or ordering them so.............
if you are looking at in stock try different stores, they carry different cabinet styles in stock. Some of the stores around here keep hickory in stock in the store. If you can make the sizes work this would be your least expensive route for built cabinets.


----------



## mass_burner (Dec 12, 2013)

funny! I've learned you need to be selective at IKEA. They do have some solid wood pieces here and there.


----------



## seige101 (Dec 12, 2013)

Check into a Grossmans Bargain outlet, solid wood cabinets for a reasonable price. Also good prices on laminate counter tops that look pretty darn close to a granite. A 10x10 kitchen can be had from them for $1200-$2000 depending on style. http://www.bargain-outlets.com/gbo-kitchens.php


----------



## greg13 (Dec 12, 2013)

Grossmans used to have Sunco cabinets that you had to assemble. They are VERY easy to put together, These cabinets are 100% HARDWOOD, no mushboard!! We did our kitchen with them for $1400 for 16 cabinets.

Look close at ANY cabinet, You do not want ANY particle board. The glue dissolves in water leaving sawdust.


----------



## Swedishchef (Dec 12, 2013)

Ever think of IKEA? There's a great 3D application on their website and the choices are endless. A friend of mine bought them: chopping block counter top, drawer and door dampers,et cetc. Local quote for same: $16000. He paid $6500 from IKEA and put them together himself.

Andrew


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 12, 2013)

mass_burner said:


> What's dated about them? Style? Finish?


 


Beer Belly said:


> The door style is outdated, they are painted (many coats), and they originally had a dark stain by the looks of the inside of the cabinets (dark Brown Stain)...and we like the look of Natural wood. It's a small 11x11 Kitchen, and so far we are looking at quotes from HD and Lowes of about $2,500- $3,000 for Cabinets....it's in our price range for a quick, updated look. It was either side the house, or do the Kitchen right....decided to do the Siding and Windows, and do what we can with the Kitchen


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions.....I'll be searching these tomorrow morning


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 13, 2013)

ironpony said:


> Not  sure if you are looking at in store stock or ordering them so.............
> if you are looking at in stock try different stores, they carry different cabinet styles in stock. Some of the stores around here keep hickory in stock in the store. If you can make the sizes work this would be your least expensive route for built cabinets.


 Lowes in Kingston, NY (about 1 3/4 hours away) has Hickory in stock....if I go with Lowes, I was thinking of renting a truck to pick them up rather than pay for delivery if I order local.....plus I can actually pick out each Cabinet in Kingston....you know how the Hickory Cabinets have many variations. and being in stock saves 20%, plus I have a coupon for an additional 10%


----------



## Hogwildz (Dec 13, 2013)

Those Hickory cabinets are gorgeous.
Decent quality, not the best in the world, but certainly far from crap.
The price is good for what they are.
I was going to use them in my addition, but I needed shallow cabinets, so ended up making my own.
I really wanted those Hickory ones though.
Some day I might do the Kitchen in them.
Good decision.


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 13, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> When my wife and I re-did our kitchen we looked at everything from the big box store to folks selling cabinets. Ended up traveling south to NH to get cabinets at Cabinets to Go. As Seasoned Oak said, they were all wood with no particle board. Not high end, but honestly for the price the quality is pretty good. One box was also damaged in shipping . . . company ended up shipping a replacement cabinet which arrived within a few days. Overal, we're quite happy with the look, feel and expense.


 No Hickory ??


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 13, 2013)

stee6043 said:


> When I was looking for some lower cost cabinets I found Menards to have a much better selection and better pricing than HD or Lowes.  For whatever that's worth...


Just checked Menards website....they don't offer a 27" sink base, nor a 27" draw/door cabinet that I can make into a sink base.....and just my luck, no stores nearby, and they won't ship the cabinets I chose.....otherwise, not bad.


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 13, 2013)

seige101 said:


> Check into a Grossmans Bargain outlet, solid wood cabinets for a reasonable price. Also good prices on laminate counter tops that look pretty darn close to a granite. A 10x10 kitchen can be had from them for $1200-$2000 depending on style. http://www.bargain-outlets.com/gbo-kitchens.php


 Grossmans priced out at $2,600, and can be had in Kingston (doable).....and being unassembled, could probably fit it all in my pick up.....I think.....gonna give it a closer look


----------



## Ehouse (Dec 13, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


>




Boy!  That would be a nice upgrade for me!   I'd do divided lite upper doors with new hinges and pulls all around and a front apron farmhouse style sink.  

Natural wood will visually darken and shrink  a small kitchen.


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 13, 2013)

Ehouse said:


> Boy!  That would be a nice upgrade for me!   I'd do divided lite upper doors with new hinges and pulls all around and a front apron farmhouse style sink.
> 
> Natural wood will visually darken and shrink  a small kitchen.


 My original plan, was to get some of that thin Pine Beadboard meant for walls....glue them to the doors and frame it out....then try to see if I could strip the Cabinets back down to the raw wood (I believe also Pine)......my thought is that would be a rustic look....but the Wife doesn't agree, so new it is


----------



## ironpony (Dec 13, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> Lowes in Kingston, NY (about 1 3/4 hours away) has Hickory in stock....if I go with Lowes, I was thinking of renting a truck to pick them up rather than pay for delivery if I order local.....plus I can actually pick out each Cabinet in Kingston....you know how the Hickory Cabinets have many variations. and being in stock saves 20%, plus I have a coupon for an additional 10%


 



I agree being able to pick out Hickory is a plus. Seeing the picture of the kitchen, I think it would be very cost effective. I have custom built Hickory in my kitchen,16x16 and I used the Lowes hickory in the pantry 5x16 to save a few bucks.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 13, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> No Hickory ??


 

Oops . . . sorry  . . . I missed that crucial point in the original post. And yeah, after looking at the website you are correct . . . no hickory cabinets.


----------



## Ehouse (Dec 13, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> My original plan, was to get some of that thin Pine Beadboard meant for walls....glue them to the doors and frame it out....then try to see if I could strip the Cabinets back down to the raw wood (I believe also Pine)......my thought is that would be a rustic look....but the Wife doesn't agree, so new it is




I totally hear you!


----------



## mass_burner (Dec 13, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


>


 


I don't know, I'm not seeing much not to like there. You can wonders with new paint/hardware/pulls. Also, consider the totality of the kitchen, when you put the updated natural wood cabs in, how are the appliances going to look? How are the counter tops going to look. In a way, our recent remodel was easier cause we did a complete gut of worn 1956 cabs and appliances (wife was down to 1 working stove element on the '56 Thermador)


----------



## altmartion (Dec 13, 2013)

I recently remodeled a rental property I own. I did 12 feet of bottom cabs and 12 feet of top abs, minus a small window. including the counter top with a 90deg cut and splice( that they did) and including the double ss deep sink with faucet for just under $1200. as mentioned, craigslist always has some.


----------



## billb3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


>


Except for the microwave being a bit low ( I  really don't like microwaves over the stove - but when counter space is short ... ) I like what's there.


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 16, 2013)

We've been thru 5 Kitchen Designers, and the Wife just wanted to be done with it, so we went to Lowes, picked out Cabinet, and placed the order. We went with a small upgrade....Shenandoah Grove Square Hickory Spice....there was $300 manufacturer discount, plus a free Garbage pull out (we took an offer of a free Sink Base instead), and a Lowes 10% discount....the upgrade also gives real wood fronts/doors, and draws.....dove tail joints, and soft close feature, but still pressboard body .......but we did get my Wife one Cabinet (corner) with a glass door so she can display stuff....in all, we saved about $800, and best of all, the search is over. To be honest, I was surprised when she went with the Spice finish, she was always drawn to the natural......maybe the Spice finish will go better with the Oak flooring we are also doing (biggest part of the whole project). Thanks, everybody, for all your input


----------



## ironpony (Dec 16, 2013)

Put in some hickory flooring and leave it natural, looks great with the color variation and wears like steel. Also do not worry about the press board sides, the only way they will get damaged is to get them soaking wet. 30 years in kitchens have seen very few come apart.


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 16, 2013)

The rest of the house is Oak, so we were doing it to match....otherwise, the Wife would do wide plank flooring....gonna be a heck of a job ripping up the flooring to get the new hardwood to meet the level of the old.....just hope that it's not screwed_*  and glued *_


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 16, 2013)

ironpony said:


> Put in some hickory flooring and leave it natural, looks great with the color variation and wears like steel. Also do not worry about the press board sides, the only way they will get damaged is to get them soaking wet. 30 years in kitchens have seen very few come apart.


 30 years of Kitchens ????....then you have now become my "answer man"....never hung a cabinet, and may have questions when we get closer to doing it


----------



## maverick06 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have used ikea for my house when i redid the kitched back in 07, its great. Cheap, works wonderfully well, and has held up with no problems including having 2 kids. Butcher block counters are very nice too.

the tip i used was, when assembling the cabinets, let your wife do it (she built the cabinets, i hung them). When they were built she didnt just use the provided fasteners (whiharesuppose to be good) but she also wood glued all the joints, I think this was a big help in making it work so well.

i had posted to a thread about it a while ago.... if you want more details PM me.


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 18, 2013)

maverick06 said:


> I have used ikea for my house when i redid the kitched back in 07, its great. Cheap, works wonderfully well, and has held up with no problems including having 2 kids. Butcher block counters are very nice too.
> 
> the tip i used was, when assembling the cabinets, let your wife do it (she built the cabinets, i hung them). When they were built she didnt just use the provided fasteners (whiharesuppose to be good) but she also wood glued all the joints, I think this was a big help in making it work so well.
> 
> i had posted to a thread about it a while ago.... if you want more details PM me.


 Looks good. I figure "how hard could it be to install cabinets".....measure up from the highest point of the floor for the uppers....level line across....a piece of 1x2 (example) to set the uppers ontop of instead of holding the weight.....plumb, and level....make sure the faces are smooth, and you're off to the races.....right ?


----------



## ironpony (Dec 18, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> Looks good. I figure "how hard could it be to install cabinets".....measure up from the highest point of the floor for the uppers....level line across....a piece of 1x2 (example) to set the uppers ontop of instead of holding the weight.....plumb, and level....make sure the faces are smooth, and you're off to the races.....right ?


 

Basically, start in the corner. clamp face frames, predrill and screw together. might have to shim backs to get straight line on fronts. patience, look at everything twice, do not be in a rush and you will be fine. the corner cabinet will be the hardest but it is the key to everthing else being straight.


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 18, 2013)

ironpony said:


> Basically, start in the corner. clamp face frames, predrill and screw together. might have to shim backs to get straight line on fronts. patience, look at everything twice, do not be in a rush and you will be fine. the corner cabinet will be the hardest but it is the key to everthing else being straight.


 Once the corner is set, I've seen two scenerios.....one is putting the rest of the cabinets together off the wall, then lifting and putting them up as one unit....second is, one cabinet at a time (which is likely what I'll do)


----------



## Ehouse (Dec 18, 2013)

Please the eye before the level.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 18, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> Once the corner is set, I've seen two scenerios.....one is putting the rest of the cabinets together off the wall, then lifting and putting them up as one unit....second is, one cabinet at a time (which is likely what I'll do)


I do this all the time.My method: Build a shelf from scrap wood 2x4s ect. Build it the size of the bottom of ALL the cabinets & fasten it to the wall with screws under where the cabinets will go. Step 2. Set all the assembled cabinets on the shelf just as they would look when installed. Step 3 Fasten all the face frames together using clamps and screw the face frames together. (IF you dont you will get gaps in the face frames,if not now ,later.) You will need to pre drill the wood and carefully size the screw so as not to be too long and whatever you do ,make it straight so you dont go out thru the front frame with the screw. Step 4 with the whole cabinets assembly tight against the wall, shim the places where you have gaps,top and bottom(and there will be gaps) so when you do the final fastening to the wall you have equal support along the wall and you wont rack the cabinet out of square or pull the fronts apart. Fasten  the bottom too not just the top. When all the cabinets are fastened you can dis-assemble the shelf.
Tips.
With this method even small cabinets with no studs behind are supported.
Remember not to put 300lbs of dishes and glassware or canned goods in top cabinets .You would be surprised how many people do this.
There is no heavy lifting involved with this method as the cabinets are set up one by one.Theres no way even with helpers you can hold the whole assembly in place without a shelf while shimming and fastening fronts and leveling.
I can do a whole kitchen by myself with this method.


----------



## ironpony (Dec 18, 2013)

Ehouse said:


> Please the eye before the level.


 


agreed....... it has to be pleasing to the eye most important.


----------



## maverick06 (Dec 18, 2013)

for what its worth, the ikea cabinets arent mounted to the wall. you have a metal railing that is hung to the wall, and the cabinets are hung from it. That insures that they are all uniformly mounted/level. It was actually really easy! The walls and my cienling are neither flat nor perpendicular, but it worked amazingly well! Very easy. Not sure if others use the same system, but its easy. The bottom cabinets are sitting on a wood rail you mount, then have legs up front, again, very very easy.

BUT I did buy mine a few years back (07... maybe 06, i forget) who knows what the product line looks like today.


----------



## Ehouse (Dec 18, 2013)

maverick06 said:


> for what its worth, the ikea cabinets arent mounted to the wall. you have a metal railing that is hung to the wall, and the cabinets are hung from it. That insures that they are all uniformly mounted/level. It was actually really easy! The walls and my cienling are neither flat nor perpendicular, but it worked amazingly well! Very easy. Not sure if others use the same system, but its easy. The bottom cabinets are sitting on a wood rail you mount, then have legs up front, again, very very easy.
> 
> BUT I did buy mine a few years back (07... maybe 06, i forget) who knows what the product line looks like today.




Google French Cleat


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 18, 2013)

maverick06 said:


> for what its worth, the ikea cabinets arent mounted to the wall. you have a metal railing that is hung to the wall, and the cabinets are hung from it. That insures that they are all uniformly mounted/level. It was actually really easy! The walls and my cienling are neither flat nor perpendicular, but it worked amazingly well! Very easy. Not sure if others use the same system, but its easy. The bottom cabinets are sitting on a wood rail you mount, then have legs up front, again, very very easy.
> 
> BUT I did buy mine a few years back (07... maybe 06, i forget) who knows what the product line looks like today.


Sounds like a good system for the DIY installer. The metal railing can then be fastened to the wall studs every 16".


----------



## ironpony (Dec 18, 2013)

maverick06 said:


> for what its worth, the ikea cabinets arent mounted to the wall. you have a metal railing that is hung to the wall, and the cabinets are hung from it. That insures that they are all uniformly mounted/level. It was actually really easy! The walls and my cienling are neither flat nor perpendicular, but it worked amazingly well! Very easy. Not sure if others use the same system, but its easy. The bottom cabinets are sitting on a wood rail you mount, then have legs up front, again, very very easy.
> 
> BUT I did buy mine a few years back (07... maybe 06, i forget) who knows what the product line looks like today.





this is the same way they would hang the old metal cabinets


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 18, 2013)

maverick06 said:


> for what its worth, the ikea cabinets arent mounted to the wall. you have a metal railing that is hung to the wall, and the cabinets are hung from it. That insures that they are all uniformly mounted/level. It was actually really easy! The walls and my cienling are neither flat nor perpendicular, but it worked amazingly well! Very easy. Not sure if others use the same system, but its easy. The bottom cabinets are sitting on a wood rail you mount, then have legs up front, again, very very easy.
> 
> BUT I did buy mine a few years back (07... maybe 06, i forget) who knows what the product line looks like today.


I've seen a video on this set up....the upper rail has studs that slide along it so you can bolt  the Cabinet to it


----------



## billb3 (Dec 18, 2013)

maverick06 said:


> for what its worth, the ikea cabinets arent mounted to the wall. you have a metal railing that is hung to the wall, and the cabinets are hung from it. That insures that they are all uniformly mounted/level. It was actually really easy! The walls and my cienling are neither flat nor perpendicular, but it worked amazingly well! Very easy. Not sure if others use the same system, but its easy. The bottom cabinets are sitting on a wood rail you mount, then have legs up front, again, very very easy.
> 
> BUT I did buy mine a few years back (07... maybe 06, i forget) who knows what the product line looks like today.



The base cabs I started putting together Monday had 4 plastic adjustable feet for on the bottom, one for each corner  -except adjacent cabs they expect you to share on a common base cab wall.


----------



## Stax (Dec 18, 2013)

More kitchen pictures please.


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 19, 2013)

Stax said:


> More kitchen pictures please.


Some of these pictures were taken during our try at repainting White (EVERYTHING was Green)....new hardware, Counter Top and Sink, Backsplash, and Pendant Light.....but this is pretty much as it looks today.....we went with the single Pedant Light, not the chandelier thingy


----------



## ironpony (Dec 19, 2013)

outdoor kitchen before pavers, will post indoor kitchen when I get home.


----------



## ironpony (Dec 19, 2013)

natural hickory


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 19, 2013)

ironpony said:


> View attachment 121117
> View attachment 121118
> 
> 
> natural hickory


Absolutely stunning.....I can only dream of such a Kitchen


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 19, 2013)

ironpony said:


> natural hickory


Are those the one from Lowes?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 19, 2013)

I like the island top and the fridge more than the cabs. Nice crib


----------



## ironpony (Dec 20, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Are those the one from Lowes?


 

no sir, they were custom built 3/4 inch plywood boxes with 1 1/8 hickory face frames. I do have the Lowes ones in the pantry though. Not alot of visual difference.


----------



## ironpony (Dec 20, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I like the island top and the fridge more than the cabs. Nice crib


 

Yes, the hickory coloring is a love it or leave it, the island is almost a full slab of granite 66x102


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 20, 2013)

ironpony said:


> no sir, they were custom built 3/4 inch plywood boxes with 1 1/8 hickory face frames. I do have the Lowes ones in the pantry though. Not alot of visual difference.


 If this were the last Kitchen we were doing in the house, that would be the way we would go.....REAL Cabinets


----------



## ironpony (Dec 20, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> If this were the last Kitchen we were doing in the house, that would be the way we would go.....REAL Cabinets


 

if I was doing it again, now, I would go with the Thomasville cabinets from Home Depot. There are pros and cons to everything. Price vs quality, and I believe the production finishes are tougher than what the custom shops use. Everything has trade offs. I did actually get these cheaper than production cabinets thats why I went this way. I caught a cabinet guy between jobs and he used this job as a fill in between others because I did not need them right away. I have installed thousands of cabinets over the years and there are alot of features on production cabinets that make them nice. Do not let the particle board scare you there is nothing wrong with it. When you order cabinets you can get the end cabinets made with raised panels instead of the pb. If they are installed properly they will outlast you.


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 20, 2013)

ironpony said:


> if I was doing it again, now, I would go with the Thomasville cabinets from Home Depot. There are pros and cons to everything. Price vs quality, and I believe the production finishes are tougher than what the custom shops use. Everything has trade offs. I did actually get these cheaper than production cabinets thats why I went this way. I caught a cabinet guy between jobs and he used this job as a fill in between others because I did not need them right away. I have installed thousands of cabinets over the years and there are alot of features on production cabinets that make them nice. Do not let the particle board scare you there is nothing wrong with it. When you order cabinets you can get the end cabinets made with raised panels instead of the pb. If they are installed properly they will outlast you.


 You have eased my concerns.....we did order finished ends on Cabinets that would be exposed, it will also make the sides flush for the Crown Moulding. Also upgraded the Lazy Susan to one that doesn't have a post in the middle....we were told that they may get wobbly


----------



## mass_burner (Dec 20, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> The rest of the house is Oak, so we were doing it to match....otherwise, the Wife would do wide plank flooring....gonna be a heck of a job ripping up the flooring to get the new hardwood to meet the level of the old.....just hope that it's not screwed_*  and glued *_



We had to go through 3 layers of linoleum and a 3/4 plywood with cut nails. Uck!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 20, 2013)

ironpony said:


> Yes, the hickory coloring is a love it or leave it, the island is almost a full slab of granite 66x102


Dont get me wrong i do really like the cabs too,but the CTs and the appliances really make em shine.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 20, 2013)

Heres one i did with the cheap cabs for a rental property recently.


----------



## Dave A. (Dec 20, 2013)

Love the stove right next to the sink, now that certainly cuts down on the steps!  I might have switched the d/w and stove locations, myself, but it's a rental.  Good lighting, cabinets aren't bad.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 21, 2013)

Dave A. said:


> Love the stove right next to the sink, now that certainly cuts down on the steps!  I might have switched the d/w and stove locations, myself, but it's a rental.  Good lighting, cabinets aren't bad.


Thats an idea,i probably needed 30" in that area of the stove,where the DW is only 24" . This house was a dump when i started,it turned out pretty nice overall.


----------



## Stax (Dec 21, 2013)

Yup…envious.


----------



## Beer Belly (May 14, 2014)

We're finally winding down on the project.........
Before




Picture taken about two weeks ago




We've been hit with delays in materials,a couple of injuries, and some house construction issues.....we're further along than the picture, just haven't uploaded any recent. Ripping up the floor was the worst of the project, and caused the first injury......I cut up my elbow and didn't know it, and got it infected grinding it into all the dirt and dust....swelled up and had it drained twice already and on Antibiotics for the past 3 weeks.....a little painful, but had to keep going. New Counter Top in, just basically have trim work to do, and the backsplash....Wife picked out a Basket Weave pattern.....and while the walls were open, had everything brought up to code.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 14, 2014)

Looks good,i like the change and your choices. Only thing that would improve the look is Stainless or Black appliances. Though stainless is a pain to clean.


----------



## Beer Belly (May 15, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Looks good,i like the change and your choices. Only thing that would improve the look is Stainless or Black appliances. Though stainless is a pain to clean.


 Thanks. Actually, when the budget allows, we are looking at Stainless and Black Appliances. We had a friends sister who went to Stainless from White and gave us her 2 year old Bosch with a Stainless Tub.....timing was right as our Kenmore Elite was at the 10 year mark and was having control panel issues. Just trimmed out the window and entry, and added the toe kick, now we're waiting on a Pantry door (special order)


----------



## Hogwildz (May 16, 2014)

Stainless sucks to keep clean.
Appliances with the Stainless "look" but not true stainless, look great and clean easy.
I have black, and it looks good, but has it's own pitfalls as each one has their share.


----------

